# Matilda is going to have surgery



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow so much has happened the last few days, I hardly know where to start. We noticed Matilda seemed to be favoring her right back leg, when I would go to take her on walks she would go out and do her duty, then she would turn and head for the RV. Not like her at all. Usually on our walks she is so busy meeting people and sniffing other dogs. Yesterday she would not even use her leg, so we went to see a vet that we use while in Yuma, the vet checked her right back leg and said it seemed ok, then he ask us if we thought it had gotten worse, we told him we had noticed that it had. He suggested x'rays, he said he would have to put her under so he would also pull the two baby teeth that had not fallen out, so she spent most of the day there. It drove me crazy not having her with me. We went to pick her up and look at the x"rays, the doctor told us she has Perthes Disease in her hip area. He said it had gotten pretty bad fast, and he felt like she should have surgery. Talk about surprising us, I wanted to cry as her explained the whole thing to us. My husband ask when she could have surgery, and the vet said tomorrow. I feel like I am in a bad dream, I don't want her to suffer. but I can't believe this has happened. Have any of you heard of Perthes Disease? I hope someone can give me some advise. I feel like crying.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

o poor baby..so ur vet is doing the surgery? the full name is Legg-Calve-Perthes disease is u want to look it up...also known as avascular necrosis of the femoral head. the good thing is less than 20% of dogs get it on both legs.


> Aseptic necrosis of the femoral head is a spontaneous degeneration of the femoral head and neck resulting in collapse of the coxofemoral joint and degenerative joint disease. The exact cause is not known and a specific vascular lesion has not been found. However histopathology suggests infarction of the blood vessels to the femoral head.
> 
> The disease is most often diagnosed in toy, terrier, and other small breeds of dogs weighing less than 12 kg. Clinical signs are usually unilateral and consist of progressive rear limb lameness. Bilateral involvement is reported in only 12 to 16.5 % of the cases. Pain can usually be elicited on palpation of the hip joint, especially abduction. The thigh muscles are usually atrophied. The diagnosis is based on serial radiographs of the hip joint demonstrating progressive coxofemoral joint degeneration. Initially radiographic changes include flattening of the dorsal aspect of the femoral head with lucencies in the subchrondral bone. Progression results in a deformed femoral head and degenerative joint disease.
> 
> The best recommended treatment consists of a femoral head and neck osteotomy primarily to allow the dog to resume normal, pain-free activity.[/B]


i know thats kinda technical but if there is something specific u want to know let me know. feel free to pm me also.

i hope all goes well with surgery..u and matilda will be in our thoughts









i would also let ur breeder know that this has happened and she should no longer breed her parents


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry to hear this. I know what a shock it must be for you. I hope the surgery goes well. Please keep us posted. Here is some info:

Vet Surgery Central

About.com

Dogs that produce offspring with Legg-Calve-Perthes Disease should be considered carriers and great care taken to avoid breeding carrier to carrier. http://www.vipoodle.org/faclpd.htm


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Poor baby! What a terrible thing to happen to a sweet beautiful little one. I hope and pray she will be OK, and you will not worry yourself sick. Big hugs from Frosty and I


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

i'm so sorry to hear that Matilda needs surgery







We will keep you guys in our thoughts







Big hugs to you and Matilda


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Poor Matilda!







I'll be praying for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery!







's to you both!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am just so sad, I would never have thought something like this could happen, she seems so happy. Just the thought of her in pain breaks my heart.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Matilda! We're sending lots of hugs and kisses to Matilda







We'll keep you all in our thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I know you are hurting.... I remember how I felt with my first Maltese, Rosebud, when she had various surgeries. It hurts us so much. Hang in there... thank goodness she is getting it over and done with now and will be on the road to recovery. You are a good mommy to have taken her to the vet so quickly. I hope and pray that everything goes well for her..... and you!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Awww, I'm so sorry to hear that you're all going through this.







Poor little Matilda... It's so scary when they are ill.







We'll be sending positive energy your way.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Matilda







I hope all goes well with the surgery and I will be thinking of you and your precious little Matilda


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby and I send lots of big







to Matilda. I am so sorry to hear about her problem and I do hope the surgery goes very well for her. You will both be in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that! I feel so bad....my thoughts are with you.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so very sorry to hear that this condition has come up so quickly. I am thankful that there is a treatment and I just know that Matlida will have a very quick recovery. Please keep us posted. I'll be watching for news....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about Matilda. Please keep us posted and know you will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this news. I hope the surgery goes well and Matilda is soon back to her happy, painfree self again


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that Matilda has to have this surgery. Glad that they can get you in for surgery right away. We will be praying for a speedy recovery for your little one. Please let us know how it is going, I know you must be very apprehensive but I'm sure she will do just fine. Glad you got her in to the vet's right away. She didn't have to go thru much unnecessary pain because you are such a good Mommy!. Take care and keep us posted.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry Matilda has to go through this and hope she will be fine after surgery.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about the surgery. Just be thankful you caught it in time before it became soemthing worse. Toby and I will be thinking of you and Matilda tomorrow. Toby sends Matilda lots of wet kisses!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I gave Matilda a bath tonight who knows how long before she has another. I played tug a war with her for sometime, and now she is limping bad. It just kills me to see her limping







Tomorrow will be a big day for her and us, we have to have her at the vets by 8:00. Poor baby can't have anything to eat, so she will be hungry. I will let you all know how things go tomorrow. Good night


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

i'm so sorry for your furbaby has to have surgery







hope everything is gonna be okay after the surgery , keep us posted . Hugs for u and to your matilda


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry about Matilda needing surgery. Thank goodness she has such a wonderful mommy for taking her to the vet quickly. I know you'll take excellant care of her afterwards too.

Please keep us posted. I will keep Matilda and you in my thoughts.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I know how heart-broken you must be, but thank God you were so quick in getting her the proper care. I know you must be scared, but just know you are doing the best possible for Matilda. I am saying a prayer for Matilda to come through the surgery with flying colors, and for you for your peace of mind and comfort as you wait during this most difficult time.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry little Matilda has to have surgery. I know how awful it feels to know your precious furbaby is hurting.

Have you contacted your breeder as Lady M suggested? Legg-Perthes is a genetic disease and it should be covered in your health guareentee. If her breeder was reputable, she should stand behind the health of her puppies and compensate oyu for your vet expenses. 

And, as Lady M said, _at the very least_, both her parents should be removed from her breeding program. Also, her breeder should contact everyone who got her littermates and make sure they will not be bred. Hopefully, this breeder was reputable and required a spay/neuter contract beforehand.

Researchers have long debated the exact mode of inheritance of Legg Perthes but after studies, some suggest it to be a simple autosomal recessive. Other studies have shown that either LPD has a multigenetic mode of inheritance which means more than one gene is involved or that some animals may have the affected genes but not show signs of the disease. Never the less, statistics and other studies do reveal that LPD does have a high degree of heritability. 

Prevention of the disease is made possible only through genetics. In other words, affected animals should not be bred. All breeding stock should have their hips xrayed before being bred and have their hips certified clear at one year of age. This will eliminate any mildly affected dogs from the breeding program. Mild cases of LPD can go completely unnoticed during the dog's growth period so xrays are a must to prevent the accidental use of an affected dog. It is also advised that any dog that has produced an LPD affected dog or littermates of an LPD affected dog should not be used in a breeding program. If LPD has been detected in your breed use extreme caution when it comes to your breeding program. Study your lines and pedigrees and only use "certified clear" dogs in your program. Be responsible and do your part in eradicating this horrible disease from your breed. 

From http://www.ahtluvr.com/ahtleggperthes.html

I hope all goes well with her surgery today.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear this bad news...







please keep us updated. Kodie and I send lots of love..


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm so sorry your puppy has to have surgery. Poor cute puppy
She is lucky to have a mommy like you that was able to see something was not right with her.
Your puppy is in good hands as they scheduled the surgery right away.
Wishing her a fast recovery.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> I am just so sad, I would never have thought something like this could happen, she seems so happy. Just the thought of her in pain breaks my heart.[/B]










Oh poor Malitda







Summer sends her love and hope she feeling better real soon


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Please let us know how the surgery goes. 
Ty and Tasker sent licks and kisses.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thinking of Matilda. Thoughts and Prayers are coming your way. Bless her little heart.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris and I are sending our prayers your way.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I've been thinking about Matilda all day. Has there been any word????


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She was on my mind, also.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, I cant believe I didnt see this earlier, I am so sorry to hear this!!!!







Poor baby





















I really hope that everything goes well


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I too am wondering how Matilda is doing, I sure hope all went well for her


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hoping all went well for Matilda,I hope no news is good news.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I just saw this thread. I'm sorry for all you and your sweet baby are going thru. Hope everything is okay.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm sorry , I missed this thread somehow. I'm so sorry this has happened to Matilda!! How is she doing now? I hope she is recovering quickly and is pain free.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Matilda. I hope that she is doing well.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I missed this thread also.








I hope all went well with the surgery and that you are just busy babying her.
Looking for an update soon!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Praying for you here also. God bless!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Has anyone heard how Matilda is doing?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers for Matilda


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

poor little thing- sorry you two have go through this...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I keep hoping we'll hear good news about Matilda. I just want you to know that I am thinking about your family!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Has anyone heard anything? I'm starting to get worried. We're all thinking about you!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I checked her profile and she hasn't be on SM since the 16th, the day of Matilda's surgery. I am very concerned, too!!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

This has been up since the 16th? Usually when I miss serious threads like this I there is always good news at the end. This breaks my heart. But you know what they say...no news is good news. 
They will both bein my prayers tonight.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Has anyone PM'd her?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Has anyone PM'd her?[/B]


I PM'd her over the weekend. I have not heard back. I must say, I am very worried about this.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hopefully Matilda is ok and we haven't heard because her mommy is busy taking very good care of her. I will continue to keep both Matilda and her mommy in my thoughts and prayers








We pray that Matilda will be up and about very soon and making a speedy recovery


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=132930
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. I guess you'll let us know if you hear from her? I hope it is soon.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I also PM'd. I'm getting pretty worried...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I haven't gotten an answer to my PM. I am hoping for good news and that maybe she is just really busy with Christmas......I hope.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Her profile page still shows she hasn't been online since the 16th so she hasn't seen any PMs, etc. Gosh, I hope everything is OK.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=133535
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You only get that if you have your settings done that way. I don't get any PMs go to my mail box, I would rather not because my mail box would be full all the time  

Also, I was just thinking maybe Matilda needs a lot of care and perhaps there isn't time with Christmas and all, I am just praying that no news is good news and things are just a little hectic and when all settles down we may hear some good news


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times New Roman">Im so sorry you both have to go through this. Ill be sure to keep her in my prayers...</span>


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

How is matilda doing? does anyone know what happened to her? I hope she's okay . Everyone here seems worried now, even me. Just wondering how is she????


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I missed this thread and just now read thru.
I too am concerned there has been no updates... I am praying like crazy it is because of "busyiness" and nothing more.
I hope someone hears some good news soon!

Terry, Nadia and Angel Missy


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Has anyone heard from Matilda? I just checked her profile and saw that she was on just recently....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Has anyone heard from Matilda? I just checked her profile and saw that she was on just recently....[/B]


I hate to seem "snoopy" but she was just on tonight at 9:30-ish per her Profile info .... She must have gotten Joe's email. I am so concerned that she has not given us an update. I am very worried.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135991
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not "snoopy" at all, just concerned like all of us over a fellow member. I'm really hoping we hear some good news.....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135993
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee I sure do hope all is well with Matilda and her mom, perhaps she came on to send a reply to Joe.
I will keep hoping all is going ok and keep them in my prayers.
K/C I don't consider you were snooping either, we are all very concerned and need to know that all is ok.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

She may want/need privacy. I know when Miko was having his surgery, I didn't post it till a few days later. I know people mean well, but I just didn't want "probing" for lack of a better word. Its great to let her know that we care and we are here for her, but she may want some space. Just my opinion.

PS. I also regret posting about Miko's whole surgery altogether.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=136015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember you saying that your son had Legg-Calve-Perthes disease on MO (it is more prevalent in boys). How is he doing?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> She may want/need privacy. I know when Miko was having his surgery, I didn't post it till a few days later. I know people mean well, but I just didn't want "probing" for lack of a better word. Its great to let her know that we care and we are here for her, but she may want some space. Just my opinion.
> 
> PS. I also regret posting about Miko's whole surgery altogether.[/B]


I agree that sometimes privacy is preferred. No one should feel that they have to give us all the details, etc. Just a "she's OK and home resting" is enough, so we won't worry.

Ms.Magnolia posted in the other Matilda thread very early this morning that she heard from Matilda and that her computer died at the time of surgery and she was unable to post..... Here is the thread. All is well... yea!!!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...=0&#entry136042


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love you guys. Just found this, I have been trying to play catch up, keeps my mind Off of Matilda's problems. Thanks for caring. I have posted some info. and pictures. When my computer went down I didn't know how to let anyone know that the surgery went well. I have to say that when I first saw her incision I paniced. She is so little. I am going to try and contact her breeder tomorrow. We will see what she has to say. Again I love you guys


----------

